# Cartier: Watch & Wonders 2022



## NightScar

Santos Dumont


----------



## NightScar

Tank Must in Black 
small & large


----------



## NightScar

Tank Louis Cartier


----------



## NightScar

Privé Tank Chinoise


----------



## NightScar

Masse Mystérieux


----------



## skyblue314

No new Pashas?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TaxMan

Some good stuff here, but still a lot of “let’s do more colors!” going on. Guess it makes sense, though. It’s easy.


----------



## POVictory

I LOVE the black dial Must. Stealth class. 🖤🖤🖤🖤


----------



## NightScar

skyblue314 said:


> No new Pashas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



there is but not many are covering it and cartiers lay out for W&W is a huge mess, not sure what wrong with just listing them got do the damn scroll here and scroll there, theyre just being too extra


----------



## NightScar

Santos De Cartier


----------



## NightScar

Tank Louis Cartier


----------



## Csquared#21

NightScar said:


> Santos Dumont
> 
> View attachment 16531185
> 
> View attachment 16531186
> 
> View attachment 16531187


Cartier is lovely!


----------



## NightScar

Pasha De Cartier

with removable screw-in grid


----------



## NightScar




----------



## Watchretriever

I’m really into a lot of these Cartier releases. They seem to be flying under the radar a bit today.


----------



## NightScar

yeah not much coverage on them or live pics


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbvL4yiAXy8/


----------



## kyle1234c

Black tank is perfection. Anyone got pics of this on a bracelet?


----------



## thewatchidiot

I love the new santos and am hunting one down. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkinKC

NightScar said:


> Santos Dumont
> 
> View attachment 16531185
> 
> View attachment 16531186
> 
> View attachment 16531187


Isn't the paint on the bezel going to get scratched off almost immediately?


----------



## NightScar

isnt laquer applied on wooden floors to protect it?

if it can handle foot traffic, it shouldnt be an issue unless you start using the watch as a hammer


----------



## POVictory

How long does it typically take for Cartier to get their novelties to the stores? I know some manufacturers have them available same day. However, when I called my local AD, the SA said he expected them around summer. Can that be right?


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbuVSQJIm64/


----------



## NightScar

POVictory said:


> How long does it typically take for Cartier to get their novelties to the stores? I know some manufacturers have them available same day. However, when I called my local AD, the SA said he expected them around summer. Can that be right?



via hodinkee, the new LC will be available in September and the new Santos Dumont in November

looks like it might depend on the model too, the pandemic delayed a lot of the production last year but i do remember the regular tank musts were sprinkling around late april/early may(?) 

theres a chance it might come sooner than later especially in comparison to last years long delay, those dates might be just to be on the safer side in case something else holds up production


----------



## Cleverbs

It's so weird to me that the "Grey animation" Pasha (both 3 hand and chrono) and the blue dial/bezel Santos didn't get any press or details. Cartier's website doesn't even show all of their current watches, so who the hell knows if these will ever show up on there. Such a weird company that makes awesome watches.

Has anyone found additional info on the Santos or Pasha Grey releases?


----------



## gr8adv

NightScar said:


> Santos De Cartier
> 
> View attachment 16531746


quite surprised the bracelet screws are not blue'd.


----------



## POVictory

NightScar said:


> via hodinkee, the new LC will be available in September and the new Santos Dumont in November
> 
> looks like it might depend on the model too, the pandemic delayed a lot of the production last year but i do remember the regular tank musts were sprinkling around late april/early may(?)
> 
> theres a chance it might come sooner than later especially in comparison to last years long delay, those dates might be just to be on the safer side in case something else holds up production


Thanks for the info.


----------



## stebesplace

I love everything Cartier released this year. I feel like they hit it out if the park, no questionable releases. Some pieces ID seriously like to own some day.


----------



## NightScar

Cleverbs said:


> It's so weird to me that the "Grey animation" Pasha (both 3 hand and chrono) and the blue dial/bezel Santos didn't get any press or details. Cartier's website doesn't even show all of their current watches, so who the hell knows if these will ever show up on there. Such a weird company that makes awesome watches.
> 
> Has anyone found additional info on the Santos or Pasha Grey releases?



cartier has a dedicated website to W&W but its hell to navigate and there isnt any info on the new watches

its like someone just learned how to make animation on powerpoint and then went nuts with the website format









Cartier - Watches & Wonders


Cartier Watches and Wonders Geneva 2022. Cartier’s new arrivals and latest trends are presented in an immersive site that brings together unique experiences and interactions.




www.cartierwatchmakingencounters.com


----------



## Cleverbs

NightScar said:


> cartier has a dedicated website to W&W but its hell to navigate and there isnt any info on the new watches
> 
> its like someone just learned how to make animation on powerpoint and then went nuts with the website format
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier - Watches & Wonders
> 
> 
> Cartier Watches and Wonders Geneva 2022. Cartier’s new arrivals and latest trends are presented in an immersive site that brings together unique experiences and interactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cartierwatchmakingencounters.com


Oh wow that website is trash with zero details.


----------



## alt-cave

New santos dumont dials are the winners for me based on photos.


----------



## NightScar




----------



## edotkim

Oh my goodness, that looks absolutely phenomenal—thanks for sharing!

I've been eagerly anticipating a proper photo of the black-dialed Tank Louis Cartier (strange that Hodinkee didn't include any in their write-up on the "Dark Side" models). Any word on pricing yet? Think there's any chance it'll be under $10K?



NightScar said:


> View attachment 16533207


----------



## NightScar

edotkim said:


> Oh my goodness, that looks absolutely phenomenal—thanks for sharing!
> 
> I've been eagerly anticipating a proper photo of the black-dialed Tank Louis Cartier (strange that Hodinkee didn't include any in their write-up on the "Dark Side" models). Any word on pricing yet? Think there's any chance it'll be under $10K?


not likely, the other TM large with the colored dials last year was the same retail as the regular tank must large iirc so the yg TL large is probably going to be the same as the other TL large in yg which is $10,700

you may be able to get a discount on it but it probably wont be produced in huge numbers and im going to assume its going to be a hot commodity for a while though


----------



## NightScar

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbwshEos5mG/


----------



## DC Lavman

The new releases look great. But I dropped by a Cartier boutique and on top of having virtually no watches on display the sales associates were absolutely clueless about new products, release dates, etc. Kind of frustrating. Would still like to see a Tank Solarbeat in the flesh but it's apparently taken on Rolex-level unavailability...


----------



## NightScar

i dont think its rolex level, ive been waiting for the exp36 since last years announcement and still no sign

i was offered the solarbeat twice in the past month and i passed so stock is starting to catch up with the demand, it did sell very soon right after i said no to it and its not limited so its gon’ be more readily available sooner than later

keep your head up and just keep checking and you’d get your hands on one

im surprised with no watches on display though, 3 ADs in my area has a ton sitting from tank must to santos, from drive to dumonts


----------



## NightScar

higher res photo dump of the new pashas


----------



## Cleverbs

I really like the grey dial Pashas, and I'm curious for cost/details of the moon phase in steel.


----------



## NightScar

cartier.com customer support must be getting constant calls about the black TM large as they removed it from their website

they did the same with the solarbeat and colored TMs


----------



## Cleverbs

NightScar said:


> cartier.com customer support must be getting constant calls about the black TM large as they removed it from their website
> 
> they did the same with the solarbeat and colored TMs


Watch demand is crazy for some of this stuff, which is starting to fuel FOMO... hopefully they get better availability on the tank musts. Isn't the black one not due out for another 6 months though?


----------



## NightScar

Cleverbs said:


> Watch demand is crazy for some of this stuff, which is starting to fuel FOMO... hopefully they get better availability on the tank musts. Isn't the black one not due out for another 6 months though?



i spoke to a customer support at cartier.com (yes im one o those that drove the watch away from the website lol ) and he says it might be available in april and while he cannot tell me an exact date, he kind of strongly suggested to check the website the second week next month

i also spoke to someone on ig and said they spoke to a cartier rep and they also said orders can be taken mid april but delivery wont be til september

so im just going to keep checking and i might get lucky, if the SA is correct, im going to guess first delivery is in april for whatever is already made and done (they just got to continue the production of the boutique edition from last year) and then the second wave might be in september

the good thing is that its not a limited so i dont its going to be as stressful as getting a rolex or ap for example


----------



## stebesplace

NightScar said:


> i spoke to a customer support at cartier.com (yes im one o those that drove the watch away from the website lol ) and he says it might be available in april and while he cannot tell me an exact date, he kind of strongly suggested to check the website the second week next month
> 
> i also spoke to someone on ig and said they spoke to a cartier rep and they also said orders can be taken mid april but delivery wont be til september
> 
> so im just going to keep checking and i might get lucky, if the SA is correct, im going to guess first delivery is in april for whatever is already made and done (they just got to continue the production of the boutique edition from last year) and then the second wave might be in september
> 
> the good thing is that its not a limited so i dont its going to be as stressful as getting a rolex or ap for example


Fantastic information and sleuthing. It’s easily one of the best releases, and on the short list even over the Solarbeat for many.


----------



## NightScar

some live pics via horobox


----------



## NightScar




----------



## SineQuaNon81

NightScar said:


> via hodinkee, the new LC will be available in September and the new Santos Dumont in November
> 
> looks like it might depend on the model too, the pandemic delayed a lot of the production last year but i do remember the regular tank musts were sprinkling around late april/early may(?)
> 
> theres a chance it might come sooner than later especially in comparison to last years long delay, those dates might be just to be on the safer side in case something else holds up production


Yeah. I was asking about the new Panthere for my wife and my rep at Cartier said November, but if you want one of these hot items, you need to order it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dklaiman

NightScar said:


> Santos De Cartier
> 
> View attachment 16531746


I love 99.95% of that watch. The white date wheel is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## powerband

WTF happened to the other half of the calibre?



All jokes aside, this is badass watchmaking prowess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

^ ^ ^

the watch in motion is awesome


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbz0yZVNM_1/


----------



## NightScar

cartiers been terrible in showcasing their watches this year, its the third day and barely realized there are different variations for the new santos


----------



## Cleverbs

Yeah I first saw the white/silver dial version in a reddit post of someone who already bought one. Now I'm curious if they snuck in a new variation of the medium (DEAR GOD PLEASE). I'm dying for either the blue or black ADLC bezel on the medium, anything but the highly polished one.


----------



## NightScar

Cleverbs said:


> Yeah I first saw the white/silver dial version in a reddit post of someone who already bought one. Now I'm curious if they snuck in a new variation of the medium (DEAR GOD PLEASE). I'm dying for either the blue or black ADLC bezel on the medium, anything but the highly polished one.



they dont care about the medium versions, id love more variations of it 

was the guy who bought it on W&W and bought it there? im surprised that some of them made in store already


----------



## Cleverbs

NightScar said:


> they dont care about the medium versions, id love more variations of it
> 
> was the guy who bought it on W&W and bought it there? im surprised that some of them made in store already


It sounds like a few people in the US have seen it at dealers already. It was on reddit Rolex forum, but he's since deleted the post. 

It's a shame Cartier doesn't care about the Medium, I see a lot more posts about it on watch forums than the Large.


----------



## powerband

NightScar said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> the watch in motion is awesome
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cbz0yZVNM_1/


I didn’t know the entire movement is the rotor. Insane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

Panthere 
with a new sunray dial


----------



## quakeroatmeal

This new blue santo hrrrrngh. My goodness is it smoking. Also... No more polished bezel? What will folks complain about now? It's near perfect? I love the blue with gray dial on steel bracelet. Lord knows if I'll ever land one though, the watch budget is looking slim at the moment.


----------



## Cybotron

I want this one so badly. I'll probably be buying it for sure.


----------



## Cybotron

Just curious why no updates for the Drive line. Everything is either Santos or Santos Dumont these days.

I love my Drive and find it very highly underrated. Would love to see a blue dial or different versions.


----------



## TraserH3

The yellow gold chinoiserie is a cool $28k


----------



## NightScar

Cybotron said:


> Just curious why no updates for the Drive line. Everything is either Santos or Santos Dumont these days.
> 
> I love my Drive and find it very highly underrated. Would love to see a blue dial or different versions.
> 
> View attachment 16541619


love the drive too especially the ultra thin with no date but there’s just little demand for it just lik when they tried theyre hand son a diver with the calibre

i think it blurs the line between sporty and dressy but i think its very dressy but a big looking dress watch and at the time it released it was still all about sport watches

now that there are some more interest in dress watches, a sized down drive would do much better, the watch with no bezel wear much, much bigger


----------



## NightScar




----------



## Cybotron

NightScar said:


> love the drive too especially the ultra thin with no date but there’s just little demand for it just lik when they tried theyre hand son a diver with the calibre
> 
> i think it blurs the line between sporty and dressy but i think its very dressy but a big looking dress watch and at the time it released it was still all about sport watches
> 
> now that there are some more interest in dress watches, a sized down drive would do much better, the watch with no bezel wear much, much bigger


Good points. Maybe there will be a revamp of the Drive line soon.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Any word on the pricing for the new blue/grey santos line? Not sure why these new variations are being neglected everywhere. Even Hodinkee has completely glossed over the new ones!


----------



## Cleverbs

quakeroatmeal said:


> Any word on the pricing for the new blue/grey santos line? Not sure why these new variations are being neglected everywhere. Even Hodinkee has completely glossed over the new ones!











Introducing New Blue PVD Santos de Cartier Large Model (Specs & Price)


A new, sporty and colourful version of the brand's sports watch. Here's the new Santos de Cartier with striped and Blue PVD accents.




monochrome-watches.com





I imagine pricing will be similar to other large Santos variations ($7-8k).


----------



## NightScar

i like how the horizontal detail on the dial plays with the light


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cb5FweEjfZr/


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> i like how the horizontal detail on the dial plays with the light
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cb5FweEjfZr/


When is Cartier going to realize the large santos is just too big for most of us? I don’t mind a biggish diver but the proportions of the Santos are just off in the large. The midsize is perfection for anyone with a sub 7 inch wrist. I tried to love the blue large but it’s just too much. I really like the white dial blue bezel version but I know if I buy it I’m going to end up regretting it due to the size. I’m off topic but I don’t understand why the midsize doesn’t get any of these treatments. I guess maybe the large is the better seller? At least for enthusiasts, the midsize is the one that is adored. Maybe the general public loves the large?


----------



## hendr1k23

thewatchidiot said:


> I love the new santos and am hunting one down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought the Santos-Dumont La Baladeuse two years ago following its announcement at Watches and Wonders. It's slightly less limited than this one (300 pieces), but wasn't too difficult to source - somewhat similar watch, gold case/dial, and I believe the same or very similar strap. 

Cartier boutiques were closed and customer service wasn't great on information at all: I finally got in touch with my local boutique - they didn't know me - and then ordered it in. I noticed it available online for nearly a year afterwards. Good luck - its gorgeous.


----------



## Csquared#21

NightScar said:


> Pasha De Cartier
> 
> with removable screw-in grid
> 
> View attachment 16531782
> 
> View attachment 16531783


Now that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Yachtmistress

Gorgeous watches! Thanks for posting!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Picked up the blue and gray santos today! No secret signature


----------



## NightScar

wow congrats, so theyre already hitting ADs already?

let me know if there are any black tank must sightings


----------



## quakeroatmeal

There was a black tank must today, but it was already claimed. I am most definitely not a big fish, but I have a very good relationship with my SA. She just really likes me for whatever reason, and thought of me when they came in. I was also interested in the gray dialed Pasha, but was told that may not be arriving until Summer.

Was offered both the blue on blue, and blue on gray in person today, I settled on the blue on gray for two reasons: the date window, and legibility.

In some pictures it's hard to tell, but the numerals are also blue!


----------



## NightScar

thanks for the info

just an additional question, is it from a boutique or an AF?

ive been in constant communication with my AD but they weren't sure when its going to arrive but i called the closest boutique and they are taking per-orders with payment upfront but delivery might be November or later


----------



## quakeroatmeal

NightScar said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> just an additional question, is it from a boutique or an AF?
> 
> ive been in constant communication with my AD but they weren't sure when its going to arrive but i called the closest boutique and they are taking per-orders with payment upfront but delivery might be November or later


Cartier Boutique in Hudson Yards NYC


----------



## Tpp3975

quakeroatmeal said:


> Picked up the blue and gray santos today! No secret signature
> View attachment 16545852


Nice. What is actual color of the dial? Grey? Silver? More pics please.


----------



## Tpp3975

quakeroatmeal said:


> Picked up the blue and gray santos today! No secret signature
> View attachment 16545852


Also what was the us price?


----------



## NightScar

quakeroatmeal said:


> Cartier Boutique in Hudson Yards NYC



thanks for the info

i decided to call around with boutiques, seems like one here in Beverly Hills got the blue santos but not much else unless they were already sold and they didnt want to disclose it

as i stated, one boutiques taking a full deposit with delivery around november

the beverly store asked me to call back in a few months or closed to it before they can take my order and says its corporate decision to be approved? i told them this is weird but its whatever

in the third boutique i spoke to a receptionist and says its not on their system yet and they'll have an SA call me back for more details

all are saying this is limited and one time items while it is widely stated at W&W that it is not limited at all, i feel like they are just trying to sell it or get it hyped but i have a feeling this is going to be an annoying process

another AD i called didnt even know what watches and wonders were lol


----------



## quakeroatmeal

After the solar tank dilemma, I am just so happy to of gotten the chance. 

This is what happens when you apply a PINCH of what you learned from the Rolex AD to the Cartier SA. LOL

In all honesty, it's a totally different vibe, and my SA has been nothing but nice to me, she's even given me the unattainable (but overrated) Cartier Champagne for my birthday. I will always be loyal to her.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Tpp3975 said:


> Nice. What is actual color of the dial? Grey? Silver? More pics please.


It's a light gray, for sure. Not silver, not a light opaline as often seen in their dials. There is no sheen to the dial, it seems matte to me? At least from what I can from the still ultra glossy curved sapphire. The numerals are a light blue, and match the bezel nicely.

It was 7,800 before tax.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Tpp3975 said:


> Nice. What is actual color of the dial? Grey? Silver? More pics please.


Took me a bit to get it on the strap, but I actually really like it. The other Santos I owned only came on a leather strap, this rubber one is quite comfy!


----------



## NightScar

that looks great 

been wanting a rubber option for the medium but i dont think its happening at least not directly from cartier


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> that looks great
> 
> been wanting a rubber option for the medium but i dont think its happening at least not directly from cartier


Delugs is your friend. Although not sure they are doing rubber.


----------



## NightScar

Tpp3975 said:


> Delugs is your friend. Although not sure they are doing rubber.



ive had my eye out for it, they said its coming but last i checked still nothing


----------



## Tpp3975

NightScar said:


> ive had my eye out for it, they said its coming but last i checked still nothing


I think they are overwhelmed atm. Took 12 weeks for my santos strap.


----------



## powerband

quakeroatmeal said:


> Picked up the blue and gray santos today! No secret signature
> View attachment 16545852


That is remarkably beautiful. Wow. Congrats. I am now seriously considering this exact version to add to my Santos medium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Oracle Time on Instagram: "With a contrasting steel case and blue PVD bezel, are these the most sporty Cartier Santos watches ever? . . . . #Cartier #SantosDeCartier #watchesandwonders #Newwatchalert #sportswatch #pilotswatch #artdeco"


Oracle Time shared a post on Instagram: "With a contrasting steel case and blue PVD bezel, are these the most sporty Cartier Santos watches ever? . . . . #Cartier #SantosDeCartier #watchesandwonders #Newwatchalert #sportswatch #pilotswatch #artdeco". Follow their account to see 2385 posts.




www.instagram.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POVictory

NightScar said:


> View attachment 16543081


I can’t stop looking at this one 😍😍😍


----------



## NightScar

POVictory said:


> I can’t stop looking at this one 😍😍😍


i think i am obsessed, the whole tank line really, i just find myself staring at pics on ig all the time


----------



## POVictory

NightScar said:


> i think i am obsessed, the whole tank line really, i just find myself staring at pics on ig all the time
> 
> View attachment 16547912
> 
> View attachment 16547911
> 
> View attachment 16547910
> 
> View attachment 16547909
> 
> View attachment 16547908
> 
> View attachment 16547907


They're all gorgeous! Everything else on my list has kind fallen off with these releases.


----------



## hendr1k23

My (non-Cartier) AD confirmed that the price for the large steel Tank Must black is USD 3050 and put in an order with Cartier for me today. No delivery date, but I'll hope it comes through.

I noticed the small version has appeared on the Cartier website, but without pricing.


----------



## Delugs

Tpp3975 said:


> Delugs is your friend. Although not sure they are doing rubber.





NightScar said:


> ive had my eye out for it, they said its coming but last i checked still nothing


We are still working on it! But yea unfortunately it is a little tricky (we haven't really worked with injection moulded rubber all that much, plus we have to integrate the adapter) so it might take a few more months. But rest assured that this is top of my priority list!



Tpp3975 said:


> I think they are overwhelmed atm. Took 12 weeks for my santos strap.


Yea, we were really caught off guard by the demand for both the Santos and VCO straps, and got a little more custom orders than we anticipated, and also the challenges in crafting these straps, hence the longer wait time the past few months. But things are easing up slightly now, and we are back to about 8 weeks wait at the moment. We hope to get it down to 4-6 weeks again, and hopefully also get some ready stock Santos straps in.


----------



## Tpp3975

Delugs said:


> We are still working on it! But yea unfortunately it is a little tricky (we haven't really worked with injection moulded rubber all that much, plus we have to integrate the adapter) so it might take a few more months. But rest assured that this is top of my priority list!
> 
> 
> Yea, we were really caught off guard by the demand for both the Santos and VCO straps, and got a little more custom orders than we anticipated, and also the challenges in crafting these straps, hence the longer wait time the past few months. But things are easing up slightly now, and we are back to about 8 weeks wait at the moment. We hope to get it down to 4-6 weeks again, and hopefully also get some ready stock Santos straps in.


Thanks for checking in Ken. You are a valuable asset to the community. My grey santos nubuck is excellent.


----------



## Delugs

Tpp3975 said:


> Thanks for checking in Ken. You are a valuable asset to the community. My grey santos nubuck is excellent.


I am glad to help out - I love the Santos watch myself, and really think that having more leather and rubber options would make it pretty much the perfect one watch collection.

In fact, I really love the blue bezel that they released too! Very very tempted to get that one...


----------



## Cleverbs

Delugs said:


> I am glad to help out - I love the Santos watch myself, and really think that having more leather and rubber options would make it pretty much the perfect one watch collection.
> 
> In fact, I really love the blue bezel that they released too! Very very tempted to get that one...


Totally agree. It'd be in my collection... if it came in any of the alternate colors in Medium. That polished bezel scares me!


----------



## Delugs

Cleverbs said:


> Totally agree. It'd be in my collection... if it came in any of the alternate colors in Medium. That polished bezel scares me!


I wish they would make more variants in the medium. I feel like it fits more people's wrist better than the large. Maybe next year...


----------



## Tpp3975

Delugs said:


> I wish they would make more variants in the medium. I feel like it fits more people's wrist better than the large. Maybe next year...


They will break the internet when they do it. Clearly saving that for a rainy day.


----------



## Cleverbs

Tpp3975 said:


> They will break the internet when they do it. Clearly saving that for a rainy day.


Compared to the Moonswatch, the reaction will barely register. But it will definitely get enthusiasts excited.


----------



## NightScar

hodinkee hands on with the gold LC









Hands-On: The New Black Dial Tank Louis Cartier Isn't A Must – But It's Still A MUST


Minimalism and yellow gold are quite the pairing.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Csquared#21

gr8adv said:


> quite surprised the bracelet screws are not blue'd.


That would have been the addition needed on the watch. Maybe they were afraid of wear?


----------



## NightScar

champ with the new samtos


----------

